# Should hitchhiking out of dallas be this hard?



## Kikin (Nov 10, 2020)

I’m in Dallas and been trying to hitch and train hop out of here but nobody’s offering a ride to me just wondering if it just me out here not getting any luck


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 10, 2020)

I suspect many hitchhikers are having a harder time since covid. You know.. that whole social distancing thing. I think a lot of people do their best to distance from people unless absolutely necessary and they probably feel like putting a random stranger in their car isn't exactly necessary. I'd probably make a sign that says "tested negative for covid, still positively need a ride" or something along those lines. Maybe make yourself a cardboard hazmat suit. People get a chuckle out of stupid props. Laughs get rides. Just be creative.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Nov 10, 2020)

Dallas sucks hard. Good luck. You'll get out eventually.


----------



## Bushpig (Dec 6, 2020)

Shit. Just seeing this now. Dallas fucking sucked to get out of. I ended up walking the interstate two days before reaching a truck stop that let me hitch. No luck there, but staff were nice. I ended up taking a bus. I found close to three hundred bucks one morning (no wallet or cards. Just a bunch of twenties and singles spread out on the side of the highway) and that was more than the price of a ticket. I suggest (to anyone) that you just get as far from Dallas as possible before seriously thumbing.


----------



## perapeteticSolitude (Dec 6, 2020)

Ft worth and hop out is my only advise... ive heard stories about Dallas sucking for travelers, I’ve been traveling more on than off for 17 years and only ever been around the ft worth hop out with its aggressive home bums and the Dallas greyhound station with its somehow more aggressive home bums.. I have love for Texas but I’ve pretty much always avoided that area.. good luck


----------

